# Owl Shop New Haven CT herf



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

For all of my Conneticut BOTL,

I will be staying with some friends this weekend in Glastonbury, CT and was wondering who would be up for a daytime cigar and some laughs. I know many of you may have alot going on, but I thought it would be nice to meet for an hour or two on Sunday.

The place would be the Mohegan Sun hotel and casino. I figured we could meet up around 12:00-1:00 for a few hours. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

Welcome to CT! We try to have a monthly herf at the Mohegan. We just had a small one on the 16th. We usually hang out at Lucky's Lounge. I'm sure I could manage to hang out for a couple hours if you were to come on over.

Do you like Sushi?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



ghostrider said:


> Welcome to CT! We try to have a monthly herf at the Mohegan. We just had a small one on the 16th. We usually hang out at Lucky's Lounge. I'm sure I could manage to hang out for a couple hours if you were to come on over.
> 
> Do you like Sushi?


Lucky's Lounge sounds like a good spot. I have had sushi in the past and found it to be tasty as long as it is from a reputable place.

Anyone else want to meet around 12:00-1:00???


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

Just an FYI. If you want to get into Lucky's on Sunday, you will be paying through the nose. They want 800 to reserve the lounge area where we normally sit. I'm not sure at what point they will start charging, but I would suspect it is fairly early in the day. You'll probably want to call them to check before you make any plans.

You are more than welcome to come down to New Haven for a smoke or three if you'd like. I'll be around and should be up to meet.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



Malik23 said:


> You are more than welcome to come down to New Haven for a smoke or three if you'd like. I'll be around and should be up to meet.


Do they have a local place we can smoke at?

How far do you think the drive is from Glastonbury?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

Glastonbury is just south of Hartford, no? It takes me about 45 mins or so to get to Hartford. Straight shot down 91. Probably the best place to go if you want to sit and chill with a cigar in New Haven right now is the Owl Shop. I'd stick to the afternoon, however, unless you want to battle the bar crowd, as they do have a bar. If you feel like heading down, let me know and I'll definitely come out for a few.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



Malik23 said:


> Glastonbury is just south of Hartford, no? It takes me about 45 mins or so to get to Hartford. Straight shot down 91. Probably the best place to go if you want to sit and chill with a cigar in New Haven right now is the Owl Shop. I'd stick to the afternoon, however, unless you want to battle the bar crowd, as they do have a bar. If you feel like heading down, let me know and I'll definitely come out for a few.


Does that work for you as well, Ghostrider?

You have a good point about the Lucky Lounge, Malik. Looks like it is gonna be a private party.

I have a GPS, so it should be no problem getting there. I Just plug in the address. I can be there at 12:30 if that works.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

Well I've heard that New Haven is the pizza capital of the East Coast. I might be persuaded to show up if we were able to get a slice or share a pie. I'm not familiar with the area at all, so I'd need directions.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



ghostrider said:


> Well I've heard that New Haven is the pizza capital of the East Coast. I might be persuaded to show up if we were able to get a slice or share a pie. I'm not familiar with the area at all, so I'd need directions.


I second the notion of getting pizza. I'm sure we can get directions together for ya.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

Hmm, I'll check with the Owl Shop if we can bring food in. If we can, I'll bring a pie with me from Franco Pepe's. I assume no-one is vegetarian?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

Just remember, You can smoke anywhere inside of Mohegan Sun.

Just sit at one of the bars or in the huge lobby in the nice chairs.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



RPB67 said:


> Just remember, You can smoke anywhere inside of Mohegan Sun.
> 
> Just sit at one of the bars or in the huge lobby in the nice chairs.


This mean you're coming along as well Richard?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



ghostrider said:


> This mean you're coming along as well Richard?


Kids are home on school vacation. I can't make this one.

But I will be at the next regular herf at Luckys.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



Malik23 said:


> Hmm, I'll check with the Owl Shop if we can bring food in. If we can, I'll bring a pie with me from Franco Pepe's. I assume no-one is vegetarian?


Sausage sounds good to me.

I guess at this point we shoul have the thread title changed to the Owl Shop. I will send a PM to one of the mods.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Topped b/c of title name change.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Called the Owl Shop. They are open 12-7 on Sunday and said as long as we buy some cigars/drinks, we should be fine bringing in a pizza. I'll probably wait to order until we actually get there to confirm how much and toppings.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> Called the Owl Shop. They are open 12-7 on Sunday and said as long as we buy some cigars/drinks, we should be fine bringing in a pizza. I'll probably wait to order until we actually get there to confirm how much and toppings.


Sweet!

I usually cant help but buy cigars/drinks at these places :r


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds like we have a plan! Are we shooting for noon as the official kick off? 

I'm not at all familiar with this shop, is he cool with us bringing in some of our own sticks as well? I don't have a problem patronizing a local shop, but I'd like to bring a couple along just to make sure there's something I enjoy.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Sounds like we have a plan! Are we shooting for noon as the official kick off?
> 
> I'm not at all familiar with this shop, is he cool with us bringing in some of our own sticks as well? I don't have a problem patronizing a local shop, but I'd like to bring a couple along just to make sure there's something I enjoy.


I usually bring my own when I go in. Depending on when I go in, I will often buy a stick or two as well. They also have a nice collection of pipes, if you are into that sort of thing. And I'm told their pipe tobacco is good as well.

12 works for me. I'll be there then, or shortly after.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds good, please give me an address or directions. I just started smoking pipes too so I'll have to check that out


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

http://www.owlshopcigars.com/ is their website.

*268 College St.
New Haven, CT 06510*
is the address.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> http://www.owlshopcigars.com/ is their website.
> 
> *268 College St.
> New Haven, CT 06510*
> is the address.


Thank you, thank you very much. (Imagine a very lame Elvis imitation)

Looking forward to this. Is it jus the three of us so far?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Thank you, thank you very much. (Imagine a very lame Elvis imitation)
> 
> Looking forward to this. Is it jus the three of us so far?


I am going to be bringing a few of my Glastonbury peeps 

I should be there around 12:00-12:30. I think as long as we go there and buy some sticks and a few cold ones they shouldnt have a problem with us smoking our own goodies.

I already have a few NC's to look for:

Davidoff Millenium petit robusto's
La Flor Dominicana Lanceros
Britalia singles


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I sent a PM to Stig, Paulmac and OpusEx, so we might have a couple more if they are free. I might also be able to drag a friend or two out to join us.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



ghostrider said:


> Well I've heard that New Haven is the pizza capital of the East Coast. I might be persuaded to show up if we were able to get a slice or share a pie. I'm not familiar with the area at all, so I'd need directions.


*Sorry, but your above quote should read the pizza capitol of the WORLD!!!! Bwahahahah. Sally's and Pepe's have gone back and forth in gormet magazine for the past umpteen years trading off the #1 ranking and the food network has Wooster St. as the #1 spot in the world for pizza bar none. Sorry Drew but you'll understand once you've had it.*

Unfortunately I don't know if I will be able to make this one. My wife is working durring the day on Saturday and my ex-wife will be taking the kids for New Years Eve but I don't know what time I will be bringing them to her. If it is early enough in the day then I will stop in because the Owl shop is only a few minutes from where I am.

It is best to avoid the casino's on New Years Eve / Day because they are usualy booked solid at the hotels with lots of locals pouring in as well. I went to the casino's on New Years Day twice and hated it both times because it was far too crowded everywhere. The worst part of it all was tripping over the little kids lining the walls waiting for their parents to finish playing the tables.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



stig said:


> *Sorry, but your above quote should read the pizza capitol of the WORLD!!!! Bwahahahah. Sally's and Pepe's have gone back and forth in gormet magazine for the past umpteen years trading off the #1 ranking and the food network has Wooster St. as the #1 spot in the world for pizza bar none. Sorry Drew but you'll understand once you've had it.*


Hmmm, wonder what they would have to say to that challenge over in the old world. I've been looking forward to some of this world renowned pizza since we had our first casino herf and you brought it up.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I arrived in Glastonbury last night and got drunk to start my New Years weekend.

I should be there between 12:00-12:30. Look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*



ghostrider said:


> Hmmm, wonder what they would have to say to that challenge over in the old world. I've been looking forward to some of this world renowned pizza since we had our first casino herf and you brought it up.


The old world ranked #5.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Mohegan Sun New Years Eve herf*

I'm going to be up at a cigar shop in Easton call Executive Cigars if anyone wants to join me. My sister gave me a gift-certificate for some new sticks, so if anyone wants to join a friend and me, let me know.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I have arrived back in DE after an eventful New Years. :al 

I just wanted to thank Pete, Drew, and Frank for a fun relaxing time at the Owl Shop. Got to smoke some good sticks (PLPC, Pepin house blend) and some tasty pizza New Haven style.

My Glastonbury friends tend to twist my arm to come up to CT every couple of months, so dont be surprised if I crash one of the Mohegan herfs!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

It was a pleasure meeting you as well. Always a good time to be had here at one of our sit downs. 

You're welcome to come visit us during any of our casino herfs. Come prepared to smoke some good sticks, see some good sights, and eat some good food!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, me, Tripp, and a friend of mine will be meeting Friday, 2/23 for a herf at the Owl Shop... anyone care to join us?


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Well, me, Tripp, and a friend of mine will be meeting Friday, 2/23 for a herf at the Owl Shop... anyone care to join us?


Tanner...you might want to start a new thread for this herf so more people will see it.


----------

